

Why are we being encouraged to teach programming to a 3 year old? - peterchon

Why are we increasingly trying to teach 3 - 5 year old toddlers programming?
======
tonylemesmer
Is there anything wrong with exposing them to how things are created?
Admittedly programming involves a massive level of abstraction but it needn't
be C or Javascript. Even if they don't do it, its good to let them know its
possible.

